# Pex triumphs in Ca.



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.pmmag.com/Articles/Feature_Article/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000563515


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Take that you copper only users.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*poor Californicators,always gitten screwed.:jester:A bigger health threat to CALIF citizens may be the swine flu valley South of San Diego.*


----------

